# Banding and CD and T



## Koza Berry Farm (Apr 26, 2012)

Hello All, I am new to the forum and pretty new to Nigerian Dwarf goats. I have a question about banding and CD and t? My bucklings are 8 weeks old today and I am getting ready to band (castrate) two of them. My question is about when or what to give for tetanus? I gave the does CD and T 4 weeks before kidding. I have not given the kids any more yet. Am I too late at 8 weeks to give them the first CD and T and band at the same time? If I band this weekend do I have to now do the tetanus antitoxin? I want to protect them from tetanus and I know the CD and T takes time to work but do they still have the amunitity from thier Mom? Thanks for any help you can give to keep me on the right path. Sincerely Connie


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome Koza Berry!
It isnt crucial for them to get their CDT before banding, just give their first dose (2cc no matter the weight) & again 28 days later.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

The immunity that they got passed from mom is mostly if not fully gone now. I would give the first CDT now and band then booster the CDT 3-4 weeks from now. Next time give the first CDT at 4-6 weeks.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree... :thumb:


----------



## haji4 (Jan 17, 2012)

I have a now wether that I banded and gave the first CD&T on the same day he gets his booster today. He came from vaccinated stock. all is well.


----------



## Koza Berry Farm (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks everybody for your reply and help :thumb: I gave shots yesterday and am doing the banding this afternoon. I will give the CDT sooner next time like you recommend. I have read so many things with different opinions I got confused. I will give the next CDt in about 3 weeks. Does the sac always fall off? How long? Thanks again, Connie


----------

